# How's this udder?



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

I was worried the teats were small and back too far?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice shape. Teats do tilt too far back. She's also lacking good capacity. Capacity will improve over time if she's a first freshener though.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

This is her second year kidding, first with me and previous owner didn't milk her which I will be. Got two bucklings from her, wasn't sure if I should sell them intact if this wouldn't be something that you'd want to breed or wether and sell as pets????? She's a nice doe just wasn't sure about udder quality


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For me personally, that's not a buck quality udder. I would wether them.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for your honesty!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like how high it sits


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree ... as a dairy doe, the udder is not really up to stud quality.

Its nicely shaped, looks well attached, and high is good.
But, it does seriously lack capacity ... I see she's pretty fresh from kidding, in about 2 weeks to a month you'll see better probably. Thats an udder capacity I would expect on a boer, not a dairy goat.

In addition, as you thought, the smallness and placement of the teats will make the milkers job harder. Great for kids, but not for us.

I'd suggest that you be sure to breed her to bucks whose mothers have great capacity and large easy teats. That should produce good future milking does  Buck kids are plentiful enough already, and a stud is half the herd, so its important that he is the best of the best.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems like the udder is pinched in the first pic, and the rest aren't ideal angles - I'd bet there's more capacity than it looks like, if not record setting.


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

This is who she was bred to. Very nice buck, mothers got great udder


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

This is her mother. She comes from great does and was bred to an excellent buck, that's why I hesitated wethering the bucklings


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Me personally, I'd call that buck-worthy. She might not be top capacity but the attachments are good enough that the buck could be used to fix udders on does that are productive but saggy - and there's plenty of those! Your doe just freshened, and she's not set up or show filled - I think she'd be pretty impressive if she was.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would wether them. Personally if I was looking for a buck kid, I would want one from a doe with more capacity and better teat placement. It is also much easier to sell buck kids if the doe herself has a show record, LA record and/or DHIR records.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree I would wether them too... She's a decent doe, and I think she will get better with age, but right now, I think wethering them would be a better choice


----------



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

We don't show so as far as those type records we're at a loss. Would listing them intact but buyers choice if they don't want to breed I'll wether,be appropriate? I'm perfectly comfortable listing them honestly, not trying to pull one over on anyone,just want the best fit for them to be happy and well taken care of


----------

